# Progression question for older riders



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Im only 18 but i have been riding steady for 7 years, and I'm just as excited as ever for the season to start:thumbsup:
I think if you have a good passion for the sport it wont because like you said how versatile snowboarding can be.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

I think snowboarding has a lot more avenues to progress when compared to wakeboarding regardless of age. The tricks are more fluid without having to fuck with a rope, different hills have different things to offer when it comes to terrain like pow, trees, steeps, chutes, and parks (unlike wakeboarding, a lake is a lake), and even in shit weather you can have a hell of a lot of fun. But slamming sucks! I seperated my AC joint in December and it still hurts, probably should have done physio I guess. That's the problem with progression on a snowboard at an older age, you gotta be willing to pay for it.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

JeffreyCH said:


> I started riding kinda late in life (37) so I was wondering if some of you guys that have been riding for a long time if it ever gets stale? I've been riding wake a lot longer and this year it just started to seem kind of boring. When I started I pushed myself hard to learn new tricks, and perfect my techniques, making things look smooth, and effortless. Everything came pretty natural to me, and I got good quick, but now years later I find I am pulling the same sets I've pulled for years. I have no place to go with wake, unless I break down and get a boat with a bigger wake, even then, who knows.
> 
> I guess that's why I've been focusing more on snow, with the varied terrain it's always an adventure. I know I'm limited in some things just cause of my age(41) I'm sure I'll never double cork anything, or make it much past a 540 for spins. I was just looking for some insights from some of the older guys around here. Does it ever get old?


Snowboarding doesn't get stale if you go riding with friends. If you go to the mountain by yourself and all you're doing is pushing yourself to progress, eventually you will get tired of it. 

NB. Riding powder (on your own or in company) never, ever, ever, ever gets stale.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

At eight years on the same hill, started at 44 yrs old, certianly have had plateaus, but due to highly varied weather, snow conditions and a challenging hill there's always something to learn. In fact one of my minor complaints is that the snow conditions often change so quickly it's hard to focus on one skill...but otoh it forces you to become a good rider of varied conditions and terrain. Last year was getting more comfortable with switch, small airs and drops of 20 ft and bombing a 50+ mph. It hasn't gotten old, but I have, and find that I need to focus more on the decrepitude aspect of things so that my body can handle the things I want to do. I'd imagine at some time the progression of "trickery skills" will have to stop and then its a matter of going for quality lines...so BC skills is a whole other aspect.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

My argument against surfing and wakeboarding, is that in the end the terrain your riding is always almost exactly the same. The wake/wave size might change, but compared to riding down a mountain it's just so much more limited. I'm young (18) but I'm also way more cautious then most kids my age, so I've kinda shurked freestyle riding for freeriding. I'm at that point though where if I'm not riding powder, I do get kinda bored, so this year I'm going to really push myself into the freestyle aspect since it's something new to master. Hanging out on the shallows and mastering switch is going to be interesting.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Sometimes it has felt like it was going to get stale. Then I would get on the hill and strap on the board and staleness would go away. Not just the staleness; but the hangover, tiredness, stress, depression, anger, feeling sick, etc. Snowboarding has always been for me the tonic for all the maladies of the soul and body. In 15 years of riding I still get the same giddy feeling as soon as I can see where I'm riding and when I step onto the snow at the bottom of the hill.

Not only that but I have students that were in there forties and they regardless of abilites always have a [email protected]# eating grin on their faces when I see them out freeriding now.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I'm 53 and I don't see myself giving up on snowboarding as long as the body holds out. There are too many different things you can do, too many different terrains you can hit, too many different techniques and skills to learn. And that's just freeriding. Now add freestyle. Different mountains have different flavours of runs, and snowboarding can be done with a crowd, not just one at a time.

Of course it's like anything else -- your mileage may vary. Not everyone likes the same things.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm 46 and I've only been riding a few years but I don't foresee it getting stale. There's always something new to try and new places to ride. Near the end of last season I finally got comfortable riding steep terrain and I can't wait to get back to it.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I would say not. I start in 2000 (im nearly 33) and it never gets old. 

I would call myslef an advanced freerider and a beginner park rider. I think the thing with snowbaording is that you have such varied terrain. I had about 40 days at my local hill last season and I still find new stuff to do. This season i am buying a park board to work on that. When the snow is shit and icy I will mess around in the park. When it dumps i hit the trees and steeps. Thats all at my local hill. Then you have road trips. When you find a new hill with good snow (revelstoke for me) its like going to disneyland for the first time! 

I think in the end I will snowboard until my knees cant take it anymore. If you are scared of it getting stale change things up. New mountain, maybe a totally different type of board>?


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm 35 and have been riding for 17 years but have always been into some form of board sports my entire life. I skated and surfed growing up in Cocoa Beach, FL until I was 15 when I moved to WV and was exposed to snow for the first time. I started out on skis for a season but dumped them as soon as saw a guy from my school on the slope who was riding a board. We became friends and as they say the rest is history. Fast forward to present day and that same friend and I still get completely stoked planning weekend trips to ride. He lives about 350 miles away now but we still get together a couple times a year locally, or take one trip out west together every season. I also have 3 other friends who are pushing 40 that ride and we still hike around the hills of WV when it dumps to ride natural terrain. I still act like a 10 year old when it snows, and my wife says she's married to a teenager during the winter. I never have gotten the same excitement or emotions with any other sport or hobby, except maybe surfing. I also wake board occasionally but didn't start that until a few years ago when my buddy who lives on a river got into it (same dude in story above). I like it, but he moved away and I haven't done it since. I certainly did not experience any withdrawal symptoms with it like I do every spring with riding.

To me every line is a different experience, every trip to the mountain is under different conditions, and riding in POW is like catching the ultimate wave over and over again. Surfing is much like this as well, I still get in the water once or twice a year when I am near the ocean, but I can say that snowboarding is the ultimate board sport for me. I love winter, snow, mountains and such that I have found myself just sitting on a mountain out west so stoked to be alive and able to have these experiences. I am not going to say its religious, but its close. 

I've never had that emotion siting in a power boat on a lake or river after a good pull.



You opinions may vary


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

While I'm not really old, I'm almost 32, I would like to weight in on this. Next season is 17 or 18 years on a board for me. I ride all mountain, mostly park but I like to be well disciplined. Snowboarding has never gotten stale to me, but doing certain things has. I can't spend the whole day in the park anymore, at times I just have to go find some steep stuff and rail a bunch of turns. We don't have very large resorts here, so the runs are limited, but changing things up is the best way to keep things fresh IMO. I highly suggest the USASA comps. I know I know, competitions aren't fun, but these are and it's a great way to get to know a lot of other riders. Even if you just do a giant slalom, boarderx, whatever, to me it's not so much a competition but a way for a bunch of riders to meet up, push themselves and have a good time doing it. It's all age based as well, with different ages being in different divisions. Honestly boardercross is an absolute blast! Even just finding different lines can help, look at the way someone is hitting an obstacle and find a unique way to do it.

I agree with what was said above too, every single run on a snowboard is different in some way. If you feel yourself getting tired or bored, take a break, grab some food and watch some other people ride for awhile. Hell, I'll even drive up to a sled hill from time to time to mess around. If you're riding alone don't get to the resort if you're still tired or too sore to really do much without anyone around to ride with, it can get dull then. The best part about snowboarding to me is that there's always something new to learn, it doesn't have to be a giant spin or super long rail. Flat tricks, more switch stuff, anything. Even going over to a smaller run and helping another rider learn something new is a option, it's a natural energy boost to see someone land a trick for the first time or link their first turn with your help. Just some ideas. As far as what JPB3 said, I'm the exact same way when it snows, when the news broadcasters are moaning about a huge storm coming in, all I can think is "YES!"


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm glad to see all the positive responses to this. I'm looking at making some changes in my life. My goal for this year is to spend 1-3 months in Summit county with the ultimate goal of moving there for good. It's kind of funny, I used to hate winter lol, now it's all I think about. The crew I ride(wake) with all think I'm nuts, but none of them ride snow. This means I'll be giving up WB'ing for the most part, there are certain aspects of the lifestyle that I will miss. The lazy afternoons chilling on the boat waiting for the wind to die down, drinking beer and all the ladies in bikini's.


----------



## JayR (Sep 1, 2010)

Does it ever get old... Hell no! Im 36 live in illinois and been riding for 19 years. Durring the summers I wake surf and wakeboard just to stay in shape for the winter. I know sounds goofy. You can always progress. Everytime you go out their and ride. Yeah, you might not be able to go from doing 3s go 5s in a day but just keep at it! TO be honest a nice float front 3 or back 5 looks a hundred times color than the spin cycle 10s and 12s kids are doing these days. Focus on your style and laugh when you get worked because that is why you love this sport. I also judge the USASA comps and coach, so as i instructing these kids im working on my muscle memory as well...


----------



## Halborr (Oct 5, 2009)

I can't speak to the age issue because I'm 17, but on wake vs. snow...

I must say, even last year I had the mindset that I live to wake and snow is just something to do in the offseason. Now I'm finding that I truly do love both equally (with some skate in there for good measure, too! ) I'm starting to love the change in seasons. Right now I'm skating a lot and really looking forward to some snow, and I know that in the spring I'll start skating again when the snow melts and be extremely stoked for wake again. It's a cycle, really. If I rode wake year round I would get bored, and if I rode snow year round I would probably get bored as well.

I figure Mother gave us seasons for a reason, ya know?


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

What separates boardsports like surfing and snowboarding from the others is that you are pretty much at the whim of mother nature. It's not always epic, in fact it is rare that you get those perfect conditions but when u do u know it's something special.


----------



## GavinHope (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey Jeffrey,

I'm 30 now, probably been riding for around 6 years as a holiday snowboarder - riding between 1 and 4 weeks a year. My progression was heading steadily in the right direction. In 2007, I landed my first frontside 5s, in 2008 I was hitting some bigger jumps and feeling smooth. Since then, I've been declining some.

In 2009, I took on a resort review while I was away, and that got in the way of my shredding some. I got the fear when I messed up on kicker, but was determined to sort that out. Last season, 2010, I sprained my ankle on the 1st day of a 2 week trip, and didn't really ride at all after that. And (sob story, I know), I've just broken my leg, badly, so I won't be able to snowboard for around 10 - 12 months...

So I'll be 31 next time I'm riding. I haven't felt like I've been progressing since 2008, and in the back of my mind I've still got some fear hitting kickers...

BUT THERE'S STILL LOADS TO DO.

If I'm lucky and land some powder days when I'm away, that's gonna be awesome, that'll never change. Maybe I'll try Japan, or go back over to Canada, or try Colorado, get some nice deep snow.

Once I'm back on my leg, I'll be hitting the slopes in the UK (indoor) and getting my freestyle back on the right track. I want to get back to 5s, and I don't see why there isn't enough juice in the tank to approach 7s...

But all the time I ride, it's more time on the board. My technique gets better, I get more fluid, and just shredding around the mountain, competently, is awesome.

Set yourself some goals - there's still loads to do in snowboarding!

Gavin


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

JeffreyCH said:


> I'm glad to see all the positive responses to this. I'm looking at making some changes in my life. My goal for this year is to spend 1-3 months in Summit county with the ultimate goal of moving there for good. It's kind of funny, I used to hate winter lol, now it's all I think about. The crew I ride(wake) with all think I'm nuts, but none of them ride snow. This means I'll be giving up WB'ing for the most part, there are certain aspects of the lifestyle that I will miss. The lazy afternoons chilling on the boat waiting for the wind to die down, drinking beer and all the ladies in bikini's.


Ladies in bikinis is something that could improve this sport a lot!!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## MountainManCO (Sep 7, 2010)

started at 28, now 37, not getting old at all, in many ways i still feel like a beginner (probably because i have not pursued the freestyle terrain parks stuff at all) as long as the body holds i will be boarding, but i agree going with friends is the key, i had one season where friends had moved away and i did mostly solo running, that was lonely...


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm turning 30 next month but have been riding for almost 15 years now and I can say that there is always more to learn and more to try. I took a couple of years off of riding while I was in college because I was also running a business at the same time so I just didn't allow myself that time. The first time I went back after not riding for 3 years it reminded me why I fell in love with this sport in the first place. Now that I'm totally entrenched in the white collar, professional world m-f for 60 hours a week when I do get to go to the mountain it's my place of peace and seperation from all the BS I deal with during the rest of my life. In some sense this has definitely hindered my progression because I haven't been pushing myself to learn as much as I did when I was younger but at the same time I'm not as concerned about my progression because I'm still out there truly enjoying myself.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

lisevolution said:


> I'm turning 30 next month but have been riding for almost 15 years now and I can say that there is always more to learn and more to try. I took a couple of years off of riding while I was in college because I was also running a business at the same time so I just didn't allow myself that time. The first time I went back after not riding for 3 years it reminded me why I fell in love with this sport in the first place. Now that I'm totally entrenched in the white collar, professional world m-f for 60 hours a week when I do get to go to the mountain it's my place of peace and seperation from all the BS I deal with during the rest of my life. In some sense this has definitely hindered my progression because I haven't been pushing myself to learn as much as I did when I was younger but at the same time I'm not as concerned about my progression because I'm still out there truly enjoying myself.


+1 on this post.

Progression is endless. If you want to push yourself, you can. Like Lise, I simply enjoy the shred. I'm not so bent on throwing down huge airs or jibbing the most kinked rails known to mankind. If I learn it, cool. If not, I'll still enjoy the heck out of this sport. Just so relaxing and truly offers a moment away from reality. By the way, I'm turning 29 soon. I have been upping my freestyle though


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm almost 40. Started when I was 26. Live in FL so don't go as much as everyone else(2 or 3 times a year). Used to wake and knee board. I don't every see this getting stale. Even without making a serious attempt to take it further. To me it's just hangin out with my boys(son or friends) and that will never get old. Even if I'm by myself I don't see it getting old.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Leo said:


> Progression is endless. If you want to push yourself, you can. Like Lise, I simply enjoy the shred. I'm not so bent on throwing down huge airs or jibbing the most kinked rails known to mankind. If I learn it, cool. If not, I'll still enjoy the heck out of this sport. Just so relaxing and truly offers a moment away from reality.


+1

I started in my early 40's and am now staring at the big 5-0. 

I know what I want to get better at, but I no longer push to progress every run of every day. And that's just fine with me because even the most gaper-filled, long line, icey/rainy/slushy day is better than another day at my office


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*I started in 1985*

25 years snowboarding, and I try to be first chair, last call. Especially with new board tech or a different mountain; they're is always going to be a new feeling under foot. That sensation never gets old. And as far as getting old goes... Use it, or Lose it.


----------

